# Mussels Machines!



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is now outdated. I no longer have most of the hardware mentioned here.


This thread is simply here as a list of my current rigs/hardware.
I've tried separate threads, and it turns into a mess for links in sigs etc, so i'd like to just keep it all together in ONE thread. I figured project logs is the best place, as my rigs are always a work in progress.

I do not mind about people posting in this thread, just keep in mind that this first post WILL be edited as time goes on.

System 1: Gaming rig "Kenny" (see specs)
Logitech G5 corded mouse (2007/rev 2) + Saitek Eclipse II keyboard (Blue LED's!)
Sil image 3132 PCI-E 1x E-sata card

Power Usage:
Boot (peak): 330W
Idle: 310W
Furmark: 550W
Fallout 3 : 360-380W

System 2: Media
Nexus Caterpillar 'silent' case - moving to a half height mATX once i find the right case.
Athlon 64 4000+ (2.1GHz)
GA-MA78GM-S2H - 780G chipset, HDMI. DTS connect onboard (real time DTS encoding, in onboard audio!!)
4x1GB DDR2 1110 @ 800Mhz
onboard Radeon 3200
1x 320GB 3.5" IDE. Temp drive while waiting on SSD's to drop in price.
Logitech Di novo Edge Keyboard/mouse combo. Awesome unit.
40" samsung HDTV (Shared with main system)
Antec Basiq 500W. Fan modded for silence.
Logitech Z-5500D
Creative media remote (Connected to Logitech harmony for media fun)
*Power consumption*: Under 50 watts in normal use.



Extras:
Logitech Harmony 525 universal remote. This remote controls my HDMI switch, TV, speakers, and media PC all at once. love it.

Storage:
5.5TB in external (E-sata) storage.


----------



## Luke (Aug 19, 2008)

go my old AMD rig

nice rig's you got there


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nics setups 

How about some pics? 

Just an FYI, only the OP can use the edited by button.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Nics setups
> 
> How about some pics?
> 
> Just an FYI, only the OP can use the edited by button.



really? damn.

Pics will come - the problem is that i'm in temporary housing atm so its hard to get a decent setup (moved here, and moving out again within 2 weeks. it was a 1 month holdover)


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Just an FYI, only the OP can use the edited by button.



Mods can aswell. 

@Muz, I suggest you add that X-Mystique to the LAN box whenever taking it out, it's way better than competing on a ALC 883 (?) that the P5E-VM gives.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Mods can aswell.
> 
> @Muz, I suggest you add that X-Mystique to the LAN box whenever taking it out, it's way better than competing on a ALC 883 (?) that the P5E-VM gives.



but then i'd lose my real-time encoding on the logitech Z-5500's 

It has an audigy 4 that i forgot to list, adding that now.


----------



## raptori (Aug 19, 2008)

do you have any issue with your 8800GT and your p35 asus as the mobo come with PCIe 16x 1.0 and the 8800GT is PCIe 16x 2.0 ......... i know that the 8800gt is backward compatibility with PCIe 16x 1.1 but don't know if it compatible with PCIe 16x 1.0


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> but then i'd lose my real-time encoding on the logitech Z-5500's
> 
> It has an audigy 4 that i forgot to list, adding that now.



That Audigy would serve perfectly well in the LAN box.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

raptori said:


> do you have any issue with your 8800GT and your p35 asus as the mobo come with PCIe 16x 1.0 and the 8800GT is PCIe 16x 2.0 ......... i know that the 8800gt is backward compatibility with PCIe 16x 1.1 but don't know if it compatible with PCIe 16x 1.0



P35 is PCI-E 1.1 and no issues, I had both the P35 and the 8800GT, the 8800GT does not/cannot use the additional bandwidth provided by 2.0 (5Gbit) as opposed to the 2.5Gbit on 1.1.


----------



## raptori (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> P35 is PCI-E 1.1 and no issues, I had both the P35 and the 8800GT, the 8800GT does not/cannot use the additional bandwidth provided by 2.0 (5Gbit) as opposed to the 2.5Gbit on 1.1.



from where did know that p35 is PCI-E 1.1 ...... I contact ASUS asking about the version of my P5KR (P35) and they replied that asus p35 is pci-e 1.0 ...... do have a program that says the version of your pci-e


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard that P35 is 1.1 as well and not 1.0, i dont know how to verify it.

I have had zero problems with the card, the only exception being that i've  found the Nvidia cards do not like 4x slots (this board has a 16x and a 4x, and my now ex-housemates PC only had a 4x slot)


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2008)

1.1 or 1.0 = same bandwidth (250 MB/s /lane /direction)


----------



## raptori (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks .... but what about compatibility ..... I mean can i put gtx260 on p35 with out problems any one do it...? as gtx260=pci-e 2.0 and the 8800gt is pci-e 2.0 ....?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I've heard that P35 is 1.1 as well and not 1.0, i dont know how to verify it.
> 
> I have had zero problems with the card, the only exception being that i've  found the Nvidia cards do not like 4x slots (this board has a 16x and a 4x, and my now ex-housemates PC only had a 4x slot)



You dont need to verify it, PCI-E 1.0, 1.1, 2.0 is part of the chipset design and has nothing to do with the board manufacturer, it's embedded in this case, into Intels P35 chipset ICH9 design/architecture, I can only imagine Asus has some "dodgy" technicians who dont know much about the intel chipsets they have in their Asus boards! 

Para 1.2.1

http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/316972.pdf


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

raptori said:


> thanks .... but what about compatibility ..... I mean can i put gtx260 on p35 with out problems any one do it...? as gtx260=pci-e 2.0 and the 8800gt is pci-e 2.0 ....?



no problems, as mentioned....backwards compatible, the 2 major differences between 2 and 1.1 are the 2.5Gbit > 5gb bandwidth that neither card utilises plus 2.0 makes an additional 75W (150W total) power available thru the mobo's PCI-E port.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2008)

raptori said:


> thanks .... but what about compatibility ..... I mean can i put gtx260 on p35 with out problems any one do it...? as gtx260=pci-e 2.0 and the 8800gt is pci-e 2.0 ....?



Ofcourse. In fact, whenever a PCI-E 3.0 card comes up, you'll still be able to use it on 1.1


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Ofcourse. In fact, whenever a PCI-E 3.0 card comes up, you'll still be able to use it on 1.1


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonder what a PCI-E 3.0 power connector would look like? 10pin!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2008)

Power connectors aren't something specific to specs. You had 8-pin PCI-E connectors before PCI-E 2.0 as well (HD 2900XT). PCI-E 3.0 slot supplies the card with up to 300W (!) So it's the motherboard that gets more power input.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 19, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Power connectors aren't something specific to specs. You had 8-pin PCI-E connectors before PCI-E 2.0 as well (HD 2900XT). PCI-E 3.0 slot supplies the card with up to 300W (!) So it's the motherboard that gets more power input.



How are they gonna allow it to cope with that. I know some mobo's have aux power connectors. but surely the PCB and 24pin power connector is not going to be able to cope with that amount of power. What is the ATX connector rated for?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

raptori said:


> from where did know that p35 is PCI-E 1.1 ...... I contact ASUS asking about the version of my P5KR (P35) and they replied that asus p35 is pci-e 1.0 ...... do have a program that says the version of your pci-e



If I was you, armed with my post I would go back to that Asus technician and suggest he goes on some training before he gives out any more bad info!


----------



## raptori (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

Updated first post, sold the laptop today and used the money to order parts to replace the 939 system with an AM2.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

Bump. updated first post, with new parts for media PC.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

updated, now that the media PC is in.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2009)

updated, new keyboard for media PC, more ram for media PC, bigger hard drives in media PC and lan PC.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 15, 2009)

mhhm...i should do this...little late though cause i just sold 5 of my computers


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm i'll have to do a big update now. sold one PC and upgraded one severely.


I'll probably just keep one PC in my specs and the other in my sig pic, so this thread will be ignored/outdated from here on.

Edit: update done. time will tell if i keep this updated since i only have two systems now.


----------

